# Nostalgia



## Garbz (Aug 8, 2008)

Nothing gives me nostalgia these days like using my old Nikon FE and a roll of Illford Delta3200 at a small gathering with a guitar, and a nice feuerzangenbowle to warm us up on a cold night.

#1






#2





#3 This bottom frame grazed the carpet during loading and got dusty 





Thanks for looking


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's to the Feuerzangenbowle! 
And my, these photos sooo shout out to me once again "You still have film both in the Leica and in the 500N!" I should go FINISH that film at last. (Any time I get it back, and the prints, I then say to myself instantly: put in a new one, so much fun to get PHOTOS back, and film ... but once it's in the camera, I always say to myself: this is no situation for film, better use the digital one, and that is no situation for film, use the digital one ... :roll: )


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 9, 2008)

Love no.2. Film grain is definitely more aesthetically pleasing than digital noise. I've been thinking about picking up an old cheap film nikon and giving it a go - there are so many knocking around the fleamarkets here for around 50 franks.

And unless you've mirrored the images the guy playing guitar is a lefty - right? (poor pun absolutely intended )


----------



## Garbz (Aug 10, 2008)

There is always a situation for film, unless you're holding down the shutter at at 3fps in which case film gets rather expensive.

Yeah you're right, he's not a leftie, he's been complaining about it to me. I scan negatives backwards to make sure that when they curl they don't touch the glass platter. I forgot to flip them :S


----------



## fug.li (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha nice.


----------



## rob91 (Aug 10, 2008)

#3 is wicked. framing, moment, expression. Very beautiful.


----------



## ernie (Aug 11, 2008)

rob91 said:


> #3 is wicked. framing, moment, expression. Very beautiful.


 agreed. third one is awesome.


----------

